# Win 10 Update hängt bei "Es wird nach Updates gesucht..."



## Bernd12 (8. August 2015)

*Win 10 Update hängt bei "Es wird nach Updates gesucht..."*

Win 10 Update hängt bei "Es wird nach Updates gesucht...". 
Die Such nach neuen Updates wird neuerdings nicht mehr abgeschlossen.

Die Problembehandlung habe ich bereits durchgeführt.

Wisst ihr wie man das Problem behebt? 

Danke!


----------



## onliner (8. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Update hängt bei "Es wird nach Updates gesucht..."*

Nun es gibt zwei Varianten der Lösung.

der Erste: Du lasst Windows selbst Zeit, in dem du es einfach laufen lässt. Windows meldet sich dann wenns geht.
Manchmal braucht auch Windows 10 seine neustarts die man Zeitweise machen muss.

der Zweite: was eher wahrscheinlich ist, das die WSUS Server von MS-Deutschland überlastet sind. Dadurch dauert es bis sich dein Rechner mit Komponenten am Lizensierungs-Server Updatet.


----------



## Veritas (9. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Update hängt bei "Es wird nach Updates gesucht..."*

Hallo Zusammen.

Bei mir funzt das Update auch nicht. Hängt sich immer bei 85 % auf... Schon unterschiedliche Varianten des Upgrades probiert (+4 Stunden laufen lassen), erfolglos.

Ich warte jetzt noch einige Tage, denke dann sollte es laufen.

So long


----------



## citizen-kane (22. November 2015)

*AW: Win 10 Update hängt bei "Es wird nach Updates gesucht..."*

Hallo, 

hatte eben das gleiche Problem mit dem hängen bleiben bei "Updates werden gesucht 0%". Habe dann über die Systemsteuerung die manuelle Suche nach Updates gestartet und siehe da plötzlich liefen die Prozente hoch. Kann Zufall sein, aber möglicherweise greift das Upgrade auf die gleiche Funktion zu, wie Windows 7. Könnt ja mal ein Feedback geben ob es bei euch dann auch funktioniert hat.

LG
Citizen


----------

